# P90X question



## SilatFan (Sep 8, 2008)

Because of the P90X Thread (http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61595) 
I began to consider getting the program.  I was looking at their website and would like some additional info from P90X users.

What is the programs basic schedule?  There seems to be a dozen workouts (Chest and Back, Plyometrics, Cardio X, Ab Ripper, etc, etc) do you do each of the 12 workouts once in a 14 day rotation?  If not what is the general schedule like?   It seems like it has a 6 days on 1 day off split.  Is that correct?  Did you find that you were much more tired in training or by the end of the week or just the opposite?  

Any additional findings you have discovered would be really appreciated as well.  Id just like a better picture as to what id be doing during the 90 days.  Also what is recommended to be done after the 90 days have passed?  Do you restart the program?

Thank you!


----------



## kosho (Sep 9, 2008)

*day 1 (1 hour and 15 min long)*

*01 Chest & Back*
Targeted strength and definition workout emphasizes two classic upper-body exercises.*day 2 about 45 min*

*02 Plyometrics*
Explosive jumping cardio routine proven to dramatically improve athletic performance.*day 3   (1 hour 15 min)* 

*03 Shoulders & Arms*
Potent combination of pressing, curling, and fly movements, that will leave you stronger.*Day 4   ( 1  and 1/2 hours)*

*04 Yoga X*
Combines strength, balance, flexibility, and breath work to enhance your physique and calm your mind.*Day 5 about  ( 1 hour 15 min long)*

*05 Legs & Back*
Get ready to squat, lunge, and pull for a total-body workout like no other.*day 6 about 45 min long* 

*06 Kenpo X*
Intense cardiovascular workout with punching and kicking for endurance, balance, and coordination.*Day 7 day off or stretch*

*07 X Stretch*
Achieve a higher level of athleticism over a longer period of time, plus prevent injuries and avoid plateaus.*Follow this for 3 weeks and then it changes to a down week on week 4.*
*like a rest week. *

*weeks 5 - 7   change the work outs and really make the body work hard again. *


*09 Chest, Shoulders & Triceps*
Targeted strength and definition workout emphasizes two classic upper-body exercises.
	
*10 Back & Biceps*
Flex those powerful biceps and focus on toning and tightening these showcase arm muscles.
	
*11 Cardio X*
Low-impact cardio routine that is a fun fat-burning workout that will leave you feeling lean and mean.*Ab ripper you do only 3 times a week for 15 min thats it....  major changes. *

*12 Ab Ripper X*
Sculpt the 6-pack abs of your dreams and benefit your health and physical performance.*The program is worth every penny. I did it for about 70 days and lost 26.5 pounds and 5 inches in belly area.*

*went from a 39.5 to a good 34 in pants. I restarted last night on a slower level because of a back issue. YOU can not go wrong with this program...*

*Kosho  Hope this helped......*


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 9, 2008)

SilatFan said:


> Because of the P90X Thread (http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61595)
> I began to consider getting the program. I was looking at their website and would like some additional info from P90X users.
> 
> What is the programs basic schedule? There seems to be a dozen workouts (Chest and Back, Plyometrics, Cardio X, Ab Ripper, etc, etc) do you do each of the 12 workouts once in a 14 day rotation? If not what is the general schedule like? It seems like it has a 6 days on 1 day off split. Is that correct? Did you find that you were much more tired in training or by the end of the week or just the opposite?
> ...


 
What they are pushing now for those who have finished the program and fully achieved the results they wanted is the "10 minute trainer" series.  Basically, if you did P90X and got the results you wanted, you have mastered the dietary part of it.  Stay on the diet, and use 10 minute stacked workouts for maintenance.

Most that I have talked to simply restart the program.  There are a couple of options in the program, one is a lean program, one is strength, and there is a doubles program (2-a-days).  There is also a P90X(+) program with four more routines.  The routines are shorter (about 45 minutes) and follow a stacking principle that is similar to what I have seen on the commercials for 10 minute trainer.

My take, though, is that if you can master the diet, and maintain that after completing the 90 days, then you are 80% there.


----------



## Jdokan (Sep 9, 2008)

SilatFan said:


> Because of the P90X Thread (http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61595)
> I began to consider getting the program. I was looking at their website and would like some additional info from P90X users.
> 
> What is the programs basic schedule? There seems to be a dozen workouts (Chest and Back, Plyometrics, Cardio X, Ab Ripper, etc, etc) do you do each of the 12 workouts once in a 14 day rotation? If not what is the general schedule like? It seems like it has a 6 days on 1 day off split. Is that correct? Did you find that you were much more tired in training or by the end of the week or just the opposite?
> ...


 I just completed the P90X program...found it to be one the best I've used...worth the $120.00....After completing the program I did the maintenance program 3 times a week...( KenpoX, yogaX, etc..)  I am embarking on the program again...Last night I started with the KenpoX...(had 3 beginners that don't wnat the entire program) tonight I'll jump back into the weight training...
Try it you'll be surprised...As far as the diet portion...I didn't follow that...I typically eat sensibly anyways..splurging sometimes..I usually keep a close rein on that though.....If you want an detail pm me...


----------



## SilatFan (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your wonderful feedback!


----------

